
Ask HN: How do you decide which side projects to pursue? - max0563
I have a lot of side projects that I want to do but not enough time to do them all. I am also constantly side tracked while pursuing one of my side projects because of “better” ideas. How do you decide which ideas to pursue and how do you stay focused on it?
======
raboukhalil
One way would be to consider what you're most interested in * how much time it
will take, and try to optimize both.

I like to work on two side projects at once (split by morning/evening): a
long-term project (e.g. paid product/SaaS/book/etc) where it's hard to see
progress everyday, and a short-term project (e.g. blog post/infographic/etc)
where progress is easier to make. The reason is: I find that being able to see
daily progress is important to keep you going with side projects in general.

